# ce qu'il en est/ce qu'il en était (être)



## alumnafrancesa

Bonjour, 

Je n'arrive pas à traduire cette expression " ce qu'il en est".

*.....afin de voir ce qu'il en est. *
*......para realizar/darse cuenta de qué se trataba. (est-ce correct?)*



_Merci d'avance pour votre aide._


----------



## Tina.Irun

Bonjour:
Nous aurions besoin de plus d'information (contexte) pour traduire cette expression en espagnol.

Podría ser: "a fin de ver cuál es la situación"


----------



## alumnafrancesa

Pour le contexte, il s'agit de quelqu'un qui veut faire un état des lieux suite à un incendie, un feu d'une extrême violence; ...voir ce qu'il en est.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Aparte: a fin de ver cuál es la situación, 
por el contexto, podrías utilizar también: a fin de valorar la situación.


----------



## alumnafrancesa

Vale, muchas gracias Tina!


----------



## MoonLight_lights

Buenas tardes, ¿alguien me podría ayudar a entender la última oración de este párrafo, por favor? ¿Es una expresión común en francés? Desde ya, muchas gracias.

Les Dodos sont parmi les premières victimes de l'homme de l'ère moderne. L'extinction totale de leur espèce en moins d'un siècle aurait dû attirer l'attention et interdire que ce drame ne se reproduise, *malheureusement chacun sait ce qu'il en est*...


Intento: *por desgracia, todos saben de qué se trata*...


----------



## swift

Hola:

Más bien, se refiere a que todos saben en qué pararon los pobres animales.  Todos saben cómo terminaron: extintos.

Un saludo,


swift


----------



## MoonLight_lights

Ah, mil gracias Swift, por despejar mi duda!!!


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Exacto: todos saben (sabemos) en qué acabaron.
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dodo_(oiseau)


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Los siento Juan Jacob pero no estoy de acuerdo con tu traducción ya que para mí hace directamente alusión en cómo acabaron los pájaros dodos cuando la frase francesa hace alusión a la extinción de otros animales, extinción posterior a la de aquellos.
Este *en* se refiere a:





> attirer l'attention et interdire que ce drame ne se reproduise


- cada uno sabe cuál es la situación / lo sucedido desde entonces...

Solo pistas de traducción. Seguro que las hay mejores.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## swift

Cintia&Martine said:


> la frase francesa hace alusión a la extinción de otros animales, extinción posterior a la de aquellos.
> 
> - cada uno sabe cuál es la situación / lo sucedido desde entonces...


Yo también me equivoqué.

Todos conocen la historia, la continuación. (Por decir algo; no son propuestas de traducción.)

Bien vu, Martine !


----------



## MoonLight_lights

¡Muchas gracias, Swift, Cintia y Juan! Ahora entiendo a qué se refiere la expresión


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Retomo este hilo,

Por aquí, más idiomático:
- ... sabe en qué quedó.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## keba

Hola:

Me gustaría que me explicáseis el sentido de esta frase:

_aller voir sur place ce qu'il *en était  *de ces pays qui ne font jamais ou presque la une de l'actualité

Gracias
_


----------



## avd7

ir a ver in situ lo que quedaba de o como eran esos países que no han estado prácticamente nunca en la actualidad informativa.


----------



## in-need

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​ 
Hola a todo/as,

Aquí viene mi pregunta:

¿cómo se traduce la expresión "Qu'en est-il de (qqc)?"al castellano formal?

El contexto: "Si la volonté de paix est proprement éthique, qu'en est-il de celle (=la volonté) de la guerre?"

Pues, hablando, diría: "¿Qué tal de /con...?
Pero no me suena bien al escribirlo.

Gracias mil por su ayuda ))


----------



## Fervellasverzas

Hola In-need:
Prueba con una fórmula del tipo "¿qué hay de...?", "¿qué ocurre / sucede con...?


----------



## frodik29

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
El contexto de la frase es:
"Husserl est resté fidèle à l'idée que le moi ne peut douter de lui-même en raison de sa présence immédiate à soi. Mais le tout est de savoir ce qu'il en est au juste de cette présence, et de cette immédiate à soi."

Es de un artículo filosófico. Lo que no entiendo muy bien es la segunda frase. A qué se refiere "en"? A lo mejor a "le moi" de la primera frase.
La segunda frase sería: "Pero la cuestión es por saber lo que ..."


----------



## totor

No sé bien por qué, pero me da la sensación de que en ciertas ocasiones *ce qu'il en est de* habría que traducirlo como 'lo que es del orden de'.

El DRAE dice que 'del orden de' significa


> *1.*loc. prepos. Estimado aproximadamente en. _Se esperan pérdidas del orden de un millón de pesetas_


y una buena cantidad de páginas en google van por ese lado, pero no todas.

Otras no tienen nada que ver con una estimación aproximada, y se acercan a lo que a mi juicio es otro de los sentidos de esa expresión.

Voy a poner algunos ejemplos de mi libro:

_À ce moment-là, peut-on mettre de ce côté toute l'activité phonématique ? C'est-à-dire *ce qu'il en est des* différences phonétiques articulées, introjectées dans l'articulation de la voix.

De l'autre côté, hors du corps de la mère, *ce qu'il en est de* la jouissance phallique.

C'est ainsi que nous pouvons envisager plus précisément *ce qu'il en est de* la _Bejahung_ et de la _Verneinung_ pour la mère et pour l'enfant.

…mise en place de la lettre entre *ce qu'il en est du* réel du corps de l'enfant et de l'imaginaire du corps de la mère._

Et j'en passe.

Como digo, me da la sensación de que en todos estos casos (y hay muuuchos más en el libro, es como una muletilla del autor, Jean Bergès) lo más correcto sería traducirlos por 'lo que es del orden de'.

Pero repito, es una impresión, y no sé si es lo correcto.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Totor:

Francamente, no lo veo así. "Lo que es del orden de" (además de ser una fórmula bastante pesada) no corresponde a "ce qu'il en est", que refleja un resultado, un balance, un estado final.

No, no lo veo posible.

Se te ha olvidado explicar el contexto y citar la fuente de tus frases. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## totor

Como dije, Gévy, era mi impresión, tal vez equivocada, pero sigue resonando en mis oídos cada vez que aparece la expresión original  .

Gracias, y un beso.


----------

